# fin rot medication question



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

hey for a few weeks ive been seeing white edges around the tips of my oscar fish's fins. well ive determined that it must be fin rot... got some API Melafix, says its antibacterial fish remedy, on the back in the directions section it states to take out the activated carbon in my filter...... well the activated carbon is in my blue filter media thing so should i take them both out? will that mess with i guess the ecosystem or what not in my tank if i remove those for a time while the medicine does its thing.... any input would be great


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Carbon will remove the meds from the water. White tips wouldn't mean fin rot to me.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

what do you think it might be then? the whole outer edge on the tail and dorsal fin have turned white..... normal readings on all my water tests


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are the fins disappearing? Have you tested your ph lately? Is it what it normally is?


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

nevets_eural said:


> what do you think it might be then? the whole outer edge on the tail and dorsal fin have turned white..... normal readings on all my water tests


How much water have you been changing and how often?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If it is some thing that requires medicating try salt first, it's not as harsh as meds on fish. A pic might help see whats going on.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

If you do decide to medicate (which I don't recommend) then remove the carbon and put it in a bucket of water from the tank. Make sure to keep feeding the carbon some fish food daily so the bacteria don't die. For an Oscar I would recommend feeding the carbon maybe 5 or 6 flakes a day. Oscars are a big bio load on a tank so that means there are lots of bacteria in the tank and so lots on the carbon.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The best treatment for finrot,is good clean water,and slat.The salt is just there to speed the healing,but keeping the water pristine will heal the fins.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

Amie said:


> If you do decide to medicate (which I don't recommend) then remove the carbon and put it in a bucket of water from the tank. Make sure to keep feeding the carbon some fish food daily so the bacteria don't die. For an Oscar I would recommend feeding the carbon maybe 5 or 6 flakes a day. Oscars are a big bio load on a tank so that means there are lots of bacteria in the tank and so lots on the carbon.


The bacteria will die if there is no Oxygen being replaced in the water. Sticking a filter in a bucket will kill off the bacteria unless it is well aerated.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Carbon shouldn't be considered as a place that collects beneficial bacteria and shouldn't have any affect on the tank if removed. Carbon should be replaced about every two weeks or so. I'd say remove the carbon if you medicate and then add a NEW carbon to remove the meds. After a day or two toss the carbon and run your tank without it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

inkmaker said:


> The bacteria will die if there is no Oxygen being replaced in the water. Sticking a filter in a bucket will kill off the bacteria unless it is well aerated.


That would be an extreme case I believe.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> That would be an extreme case I believe.


Serious breeders install battery back up for the air and filtration supply. 15 to 20 minutes and the filters are DEAD! without any air. I spent over a grand on the battery charger/inverter that keeps my fishroom back up in the event of a power failure.
The charcoal needs to be replaced on a scheduled weekly basis if needed. Most of us serious fish keepers/breeders change the water instead of filters.

Flush the toilet! as often as you can.
~~~~~

If one is holding less than 150 gallons, there is little chance the tank will take care of its self without water changes and serious filtration. Even at that volume the water quality will slowly deteriorate without complete water changing. All the stuff one puts into the tank doesn't evaporate as a gas. Most remains as Dissolved Solids (TDS) and it grows with every passing moment.

I guess I'm rambling. The aerobic bacteria that take Nitrites to Nitrates need Oxygen constantly. They don't have a storage method. It's up to aeration.

Charles H


----------

